# Latest batch of Lox



## bgaviator (Apr 11, 2018)

Got one last nice cold weekend, so I took the opportunity to turn the last 3 salmon fillets I got from a coworker into lox.  Used the exact same method as last time, with the addition of adding dill to the wet brine and sprinkling it with dill before the vacuum seal.  I wasn't sure why one of my pieces of salmon was a lot lighter and softer in color/texture.  When I showed the pic to my coworker, he said "oh, looks like  you got two sockeyes and a Coho."  So that explains it!  I'll be curious to see what the Coho is like compared to Sockeye.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2018)

Bet it will be good!
Al


----------



## bgaviator (Apr 11, 2018)

If it’s anything like the other batches it will be great!  It seriously rivals any lox I’ve had anywhere else....NYC might be the exception...but that’s understandable.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2018)

Those are some nice looking fish, can't wait to see the finished product.

Chris


----------



## bgaviator (Apr 11, 2018)

That was the finished product just before I vac sealed them


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry my bad with the clean pan and fresh dill I thought they were before pics. 

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Apr 11, 2018)

OMG!!  I hope you remembered to cold smoke those pieces before you vacuum sealed them up.  Look great!!


----------



## bgaviator (Apr 12, 2018)

cmayna said:


> OMG!!  I hope you remembered to cold smoke those pieces before you vacuum sealed them up.  Look great!!


Oh yes. Cold smoked for 3 hours with Alder using the Amazen Pellet Tray


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 13, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Oh yes. Cold smoked for 3 hours with Alder using the Amazen Pellet Tray


Last batch that I made just b4 Easter I cold smoked for 8hrs. and was very good.Let me know how 3 hrs. workes out, and how you formed pellicle.


----------



## bgaviator (Apr 13, 2018)

3 hours is perfect using the Amazen tray and Alder.  I gave some to the coworker who gave me the fish.  He thought it was perfect.  I've eaten a lot of lox, and it rivals anything I've gotten at most stores or restaurants.....actually I'd say it's better than most....except for when I go to Ess-A-Bagel in NYC!

Usually I just set the fish on a cookie rack and the pellicle forms at room temp in about an hour.  This batch was stubborn and the pellicle wasn't forming fast, so I took a small fan and got it blowing over the fish.  In another hour it was tacky.  So two hours in total I think.  I'm still pretty new to this, so I'm not quite sure if I'm exactly getting the pellicle the way it should be.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 13, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> 3 hours is perfect using the Amazen tray and Alder.  I gave some to the coworker who gave me the fish.  He thought it was perfect.  I've eaten a lot of lox, and it rivals anything I've gotten at most stores or restaurants.....actually I'd say it's better than most....except for when I go to Ess-A-Bagel in NYC!
> 
> Usually I just set the fish on a cookie rack and the pellicle forms at room temp in about an hour.  This batch was stubborn and the pellicle wasn't forming fast, so I took a small fan and got it blowing over the fish.  In another hour it was tacky.  So two hours in total I think.  I'm still pretty new to this, so I'm not quite sure if I'm exactly getting the pellicle the way it should be.


I also used amazn tray with sawdust, I have used alder but was a lighter smoke than I wanted. This tine I used mix of hickory and apple w/good results, family loved it on Easter w/ onion bagels and cream cheese.


----------

